# HAS CALCIUM HELPED YOUR DIARRHEA



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

This is something I think we need to keep posting about because it has helped so many so if you are one of the lucky ones who have had success with the calcium give us a little bit of your story to let others know it may be worth a try for them also.Linda


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

The calcium works wonders. It definitely helped me out. I did what LNAPE suggested and I began being able to go days without have IBSD. HOWEVER, I found that when I stopped my birth control pills IBSD has stopped completely. After all the tests and medications from my doctor it was the pills all along.So I would suggest that you first change birth control pills or stop and then try the calcium!


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

I also started using Caltrate 600 at the suggestion of LNAPE. I was getting to the point of not wanting to go anywhere because of never knowing when the D would hit. I try and take two Caltrates a day. One in the morning and one at night but forget the night dosage most of the time. I still have improved sooooooooooo much. I still have to be careful of certain foods that I know trigger me (sugar alcohol, eating salads out and preservatives in some lunch meats). I was taking 4 or 5 Imodium tablets on some days with no known trigger. Now I hardly ever feel the need for an Imodium. I still have several days that I go frequently but not with the horrible, hot D. Nice to have enough warning to find a bathroom in a public place. What does anyone have to lose by giving Caltrate 600 a try??????


----------



## cs (Dec 8, 2004)

I have had great success with the caltrate too! But I got lazy and thought maybe I didn't need it so much now that my system was doing much better, I don't know what I thought was making it better ;-). So, now I spent about a month getting everything on track. I have also started to take a couple of peppermint capsules when I feel my guts starting to roll and grumble, and I think that is helping a bit. I just wish I knew a bit more about peppermint capsules.


----------



## bramhendra (Jun 17, 2004)

A number of persons with IBS-D owe a debt of gratitude to LNAPE for her tireless effort in pointing out the benefits of calcium supplements. I shall be grateful if she can answer the following for me:1. There are different types of Caltrate tablets with slight differences in composition. They come in blue, red and purple boxes. Which of these is the best ?2. How long does it take for these tablets to show improvement in D symptoms?3. Why does not Tums work? It also essentially contains calcium carbonate.Thanks.


----------



## guest99 (Feb 26, 2004)

I buy the store-brand calcium plus vit D. It has 600 mg of calciuma nd 200 mg of vit d. i take 3 per day, and it has SAVED MY LIFE!! I still take 2 Loperamides (immodium D) first thing in the a.m., just for an extra precaution.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I started a different brand of cacium also. I can't tell if it is working yet because of the immodium in my system.


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, being over here in the UK I couldn't get the same caltrate brand in the purple box that you all talk about. However I do get calcium & Vit d I was going to the loo about 5-6 times in the morning and getting more worked up by the day. I think I started taking it in November and it was effective from day 2. I still have looseish motions (like a sloppy cow pat - sorry) and would love whatever "normal" is but I am now down to 2 a day - wow!!


----------



## SJH (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had some good results with Calcuim. When I first started taking it I was taking it before my evening meal. It worked well for a couple of months but then the effectiveness started to wear off. I then started getting bad indigestion and pains after taking it. I stopped taking it for a couple of weeks.I am now back on the Calcuim taking one tablet before breakfast. This seems to be working alot better. I only seem to have a 1 or 2 BM's a day and they are good ones







. It has certaintly helped with the D although I do still suffer from wind, pain etc. Im am using the Calcuim + Vitamin D from Boots, the are currently on a 3 for 2 offer so thats a bonus







I am also taking Acidophilus with my meals although not sure if this has helped as much as the Calcuim. I'd certaintly recommend it to anyone with D who hasnt yet given it a go. Afterall with most of us getting out Dairy its good for us to get some Calcuim anyhow.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bramhendra,The blue is just calcium carbonate 600mg.The red or pink I call it has calcium carbonate 600 mg and 200 IU of Vitamin D.The purple has calcium carbonate 600 mg Vitamin D 200 IU, and other added minerals (magnesium 40 mg, Zinc 7.5 mg, Copper 1 mg, manganese 1.8 mg and Boron 250 mcg)The Orange has the same as the purple except it is a chewable form which some prefer if you have trouble swallowing that big tablet.I have used the purple (Sam's Club version) from day one and have gotten relief from day one when I thought nothing would ever help as messed up as my stomach was. It got better day by day and if I did have an attack it was just uaually one shot and no pain and it was over.The Tums is calcium but it is taken with your meal and is made to disslove fast and rid you of the stomach acid you may get when you eat. So for most this is not the one that will give you the best results. It takes time to work its way through the system soaking up excess bile and water to give you that formed BM. To me it seems like the one you take at breakfast helps at lunch and the one you take at lunch helps at dinner and the one you take at dinner helps over night but there are many more hours between the dinner dose and the morning dose so if you trouble is in the morning it may help to skip the dinner dose and take one at bedtime with a small snack and this seems to help in the morning.Always take them with food. When you first start only use 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days this give the system time to adjust. It can cause gas and indigestion at first but if you start slow this helps and that usually is over in the 3 days.Thanks you all for posting your succes so far.Linda


----------



## acalnan (Mar 7, 2005)

I am a new member and thrilled to find this support group. I have suffered IBS-D for many years off and on, but has now been "chronic" for two months. Like many others, so much cramping and pain. I don't feel like I can go anywhere, do anything, or plan anything. My doctor has given me Donattal (sp) which I've only been on a few days, but doesn't seem to be helping. Also, told me to take fiber (Beneful), which also doesn't seem to be helping. I was particularly interested to find the comments regarding CALCIUM. It just occurred to me, that it seems I ran out of my calcium supplement somewhere around the time this started up again. I'm going to run right out after work and buy some more. Does anyone have any idea why it works for some people? Do we have any medical people on board here?


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I had great success with calcium, too. Then about 6 months ago I had my gall bladder out and have gotten so much better that I stopped taking the calcium to see if I still needed it. I don't need it for D any more, but I should start taking it again for my bones!But yes, it really worked for me when I needed it.


----------



## Andra (Jun 5, 2004)

I am also a calcium success story. I found LNAPE post not long after I joined the board. While I still have an occasional flare up my tummy is in much better shape then it has been in a long time. I do have to make sure I take my metamucil caplets though, because the CA tends to stop me up if I don't.


----------



## Jodie35 (Mar 1, 2005)

I got a nice e-mail from Linda about her success with calcium. I bought the Caltrate this morning. I am hoping for a miracle cure here, although I worry because I have taken 2-3 Viactive calcium chews daily for the past year. My biggest problem is the bloating and pain. I could almost live with the D if I just didn't have the gurgling and pain all the time.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jodie35,The Viactive calcium sure does taste good but it does not do the same and the tablet. You need to try to follow the note I sent as close as you can to get the best results. If you take other meds you may have to take the calcium at a different time with some meds like synthroid for the thyroid. I too had the gurgling and pain and bloating all the time with the first bit of food it has all gone away. If you need help please feel free to email me. Good luck.Linda


----------



## cogmeg (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark another one down in the Calcium group! I also found LNAPE's post shortly after I joined. The calcium has helped me sooo much.. I do have an occasional flair up but that is it. I think since I started the Calcium I have had to take Immodium 4 times instead of 2 times EVERY DAY. I can tell when I have forgotten to take the calcium also (I'm not too good with remembering to take pills) I am only taking a half pill 3 times a day with the occasional full pill when i know I'm going to eat something I shouldn't. The half pill seems to be doing it for me. I also can't seem to swallow a whole pill....thank goodness that they are scored and I have a pill cutter! LOLThank you soo much LNAPE!!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

SJH, I've got the boots ones, it says d not exceed the stated dose of 2 capsules a day, so when do you take yours? At the moment I've been taking one in the morning and one in the evening, as mornings are bad.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Loopy,You said yours is a capsule and you can not break them. You also did not give the MG and what other ingredients are in them. It is important to have calcium carbonate and vitamin D and very little magnesium or no magnesium to help control diarrhea.The ones we use here are 600 MG each and taking 3 a day is in no way too much for someone who processes the calcium normally. That is a total of 1800 MG in one day. I need that much to stay in control but others do not and can cut the tablet in half and spread the dose over the day and this can work.Linda


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I've messaged you before, there is no magnesium, here we go: calcium carbonate, soya bean oil, gelatin, glycerin, hydrogenated vegetable oil, emulsifier, beeswax, colour, vitamin d compound. 400mg per capsule, they recommend taking no more than 2 a day.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would say they say no more than 2 a day because of the vitamin d amount not the calcium carbonate. Also sometimes soy can cause gas and the glycerin may also lube things up. You have heard of glycerin suppositories for making us go potty. You may want to go to Boots and get just calcium carbonate and vitamin d with 200 IU.LindaLinda


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmmm i didnt see that one, whats IU sorry? I only saw the ones I've got and chewable ones, can't remember why I didn't get them . . .


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

IU


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

IU Internation Units that is how they measure vitamin D here.Well just something to think about. There are people suffering from constipation and if they would also look at there over the counter meds or calcium they are taking they may be causing the constipation with the calcium form they may be using.


----------



## Jodie35 (Mar 1, 2005)

Linda,I have started the calcium, and am doing better. I am still cautious because I do have days when I'm fine, and I am waiting to see if this is one of those spells, or if the calcium is indeed helping. I am afraid of becoming C. I am taking 2 fiber tablets in the morning, and am taking Lotronex in the evening. I have been adding the calcium (1/2 tablet) 3-4 times a day. Am I doing too much???


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jodie35,I would thing if you are taking Lotronex that would be enough. I guess it is not working for you as it has for others. How long have you been on the Lotronex. You do have to be sure you do not get constipated especially being on the Lotronex. Normally 1/2 tablet 3 or 4 times a day would be just fine but you may want to check with your pharmacist or doctor on taking the calcium with the Lotronex.Just to be sure.Linda


----------



## Jodie35 (Mar 1, 2005)

Linda,The Lotronex is not helping. I am taking it once a day. I tried twice a day for about a week, but noticed an increase in my stomach pains, so I got scared and cut back to one a day. I will call my doctor today to check on the calcium and Lotronex together. Thanks so much for your help!!Jodie


----------



## Jodie35 (Mar 1, 2005)

Linda,Well, the D is back today, as well as the gurgling. So much for hoping to have found my miracle cure. So discouraged......Jodie


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jodie35,I hope you do not give up so quickly. You most likely have been suffering for a long time so how can you expect to get total relief in a day or two with the calcium. You have to give it a real chance but it takes time for the insides to heal and you have to take the time to adjust to calcium dose as well. Did you check with your doctor to be sure it was okay to take the calcium with the Lotronex? What else do you take. Vitamins (Stop them for a while) any other meds check for side effect and stop only those that you can safely. Take the calcium with food and only start with 1/2 tablet with your meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart. You must do the 1/2 tablet dose for at least 3 days and then let me know what is going on so I can offer more suggestions. You have to work your way into it slowly so you don't make yourself more upset. Please hang in there for a while with me and let me try to assist you.Linda


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

Linda, I have a bottle of calcium that I was taking before and it is 600 units but no Vitamin D. Will this also work as I would just as soon take it as to throw it out. What can I say; I'm cheap????? The reason it didn't help before I guess is that I was also taking magnesium.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

3riversbear,The calcuim carbonate 600 mg should work just as well. The reason for the vitamin D is to get more absorbed in the bones so if you are taking calcium for diarrhea you may as well get the benefit for the bones also. Use what you have then next time get the one with the vitamin d also.Linda


----------



## Jodie35 (Mar 1, 2005)

Linda,Thank you for the encouragement. I did start out with 1/2 tablet for 3 days, and am now taking a whole tablet 3 times a day. I am also taking 1 Lotronex (doctor said was OK, but to double check with a pharmacist), and also take a lot of Gas-X to help with bloating and gas. I have to say that the past week has been much better. Again, I am waiting to see if this is just one of those "good spells" - I am really trying to keep positive that maybe I have found help between the Lotronex/Calcium combo. Still having D, but not as bad. I do take a multi-vitamin, as well as Vitamin B complex.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jodie35, You do need to stop the multi vitamin also because vitamin A C and E plus any magnesium in the multi vitamin will add to the diarrhea. You can always go back on them later after you see if you can get control of the diarrhea. Everything has some sort of side effect so stop everything you can to give the calcium a good try.Check the Gas-X also for any magnesium content. If it does have magnesium it would be better to use simethicone for the gas right now.Linda


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Linda, I cannot stop the multi-vitamin formula I am taking, because I am in chemotherapy and having trouble with eating, and I drink three medical supplements a day aside from the small meals that I can take in.I was wondering why I would need the special Caltrate formula and if there is any just plain Calcium carbonate. I already get 750 a day in this drink.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I was going to take the Caltrate brand, but I prefer my regular brand of vitamin which has more natural ingredients. It has been working great for my diarrhea. I think it may be under control, for now.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Persistance,You do have a special situation but I do know multivitamins can add to the stomach upsetand diarrhea. If you could stop for say 2 weeks and just work with the calcium maybe it would help. Only at your doctors okay.Taking a supplement of calcium carbonate works a bit different then just eating foods or a drink with calcium in it. As the pill goes through the system about 40 % gets used up going to the bones and teeth and such and the rest is gotten rid of in your waste. This is where it is binding with you fluids in the intestines and soaking up fluids to give a more solid BM. Also if the multi vitamin has magnesium it will add to diarrhea.You can use any brand of calcium carbonate I just started with Caltrate Brand and use it as a reference point so you can get the same ingredients in other brands.Linda


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

My question though, is why the need for those other ingredients? You have explained "D" but not the others.BY the way, no, I am not taking a "vitamin supplmeent" -- I am taking a drink on the order of Ensure, only it is medically made, and pre-digested so I can keep it down. Three of them provide most of my calories, so no, I cannot stop taking it. From what I understand about this one, it is formulated to minimize diarrhea, but when you aren't getting enough food -- well, anyway, forget it. Too complicated. What is wrong with Tums again?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lagomorph,It is great you are getting some relief from the diarrhea. Other Brands work as well and I just used the Caltrate Brand at first when I started and use that to compare ingredients in other Brands. I now use the Members Mark Brand from Sam's Club and it works great.Linda


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Linda, Calcium might be my wonder "drug".


----------



## 21836 (Mar 28, 2005)

LNAPE:Sorry to make you repeat yourself but I am new here and just recently diagnosed with IBS-D what are you exact instructions for starting the calcium and how many to take, I would like to give it a shot







thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Here is the calcium information. I know it is a lot to take in but it may be will worth it to see if this simple solution can offer you the relief it has me and many others. You need to follow it as close as you can to get the best results. I know it sound too simple to work but it really does help a lot.This is what has helped me for more than 6 years with almost daily attacks of urgent diarrhea after having my Gall Bladder removed. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. All calcium is not the same. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from diarrhea.Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones but is not as helpful in controlling diarrhea.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases. So, do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse. Also if you are taking a multi vitamin with magnesium this may be a source of some of the problem if you are having diarrhea. Also for me vitamin A, C, and E seemed to cause me stomach upset. If you check this out your will see they too can cause diarrhea. It is better not to take a multi vitamin while trying to get the calcium to help.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly. Taking them at least 4 or 5 hours apart is also necessary so the calcium has time to go through the system and soak up excess bile and water. Sometimes, because of the long number of hours between dinner and breakfast it may be necessary to adjust your timing to taking one at bedtime with a small snack to get better results if you are a person who usually suffers from diarrhea in the mornings. I think the way it works is the dose you take prior helps with the current meal and the distress it may cause.The most success has come from using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. This information is from the many users that have sent me emails and of the posters on the web sites I have dealt with. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.You must also have some testing done to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious. This is most important. There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the Doctor or Pharmacist to see if taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them. I know if you take thyroid meds it is important not to take the calcium at the same time but you can take the thyroid meds one hour before you take calcium or 4 hours after taking the calcium. The calcium will soak up the thyroid medication and you will not be getting the benefit from it. You should also look at the side effects of any other meds you may be on this can contribute to the success or failure of using calcium to help to control your diarrhea. You may also consider if you are constipated and taking calcium this may be the reason for your constipation. You can most likely switch to another form of calcium to relieve this also.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium. For most it is about 3 days and it is important to start with the lower dose so you don't have the added distress and think the calcium is not helping but making you worse.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much. It is safe for most of us to take 1800 mg a day as long as your body processes calcium correctly and you do not have some underlying problem. Check with your Doctor.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. It is now known to me that is called Bile Salts Diarrhea. This happens to a good percent of people who have had their Gall Bladder Removed. I Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. It is a trial and error situation to find the right amount that may help you.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During that process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. That burning yellowish color that you may see is the bile. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss.I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. I know Walgreens has their brand with the same ingredients and if you live in the UK Boots has been reported to have something similar. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it.I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal or any combination there of. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just stop taking it until you have a BM then start back on a lower dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand from the feedback I have gotten.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea. No stomach noises, gas or pain. If I should happen to have a case of diarrhea for who knows what reason it is very short lived and not the pain involved like before and this I am sure happens to even normal people. It is usually a one shot deal and it is over.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.Take Care,LindaLNAPENTS###netscape.net


----------



## 14745 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if it is okay to take Acidophilus and Calcium Caltrate together? Also, has the calcium worked for IBS-D sufferers of all types? I'm one of those sufferers who only gets hit with D right after any meal...just wondering if it might be appropriate for me. Thanks alot! Take care all.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

hunter,Be sure you are not confusing calcium citrate for calcium Caltrate. Caltrate is the Brand Name for the calcium carbonate with a combination of minerals that has helped me the most. I know other are helped by just calcium carbonate and vitamin D. I do think if you are going to give the calcium a try you should not take other things to give the calcium a fair shot to see if it can help. Adding other things will only increase your chances for side effects and you can not be sure if it is the calcium or the acidophilus. Email me if you need help. Lindalnapents###netscape.net


----------

